

Sorry About Your Startup - sedev
http://tracks.ranea.org/post/92833649088/sorry-about-your-startup

======
golgappi
"Then don’t put it online. We love you, but we’ve heard it already."

I don't come across much unheard of articles on the internet as it is. Why so
critical of this subsection of articles that you're going as far as telling
them not to put their stuff online?

Read it like what it is - a blog article. Its not a technical paper or a
journal submission that should be rejected on grounds of incorrect
assumptions/conclusions, error in experimenting or something that's previously
done.

------
donjigweed
"Next time hire an accountant."

They were disrupting the IRS!

